# Stupid question but



## mdcowby (Sep 11, 2011)

On the swipe down I see 5 icons that turn a blue line when activated one is for WiFi, then Bluetooth, then GPS, Data then ringer or vibrate, whats the last one with the circle arrow I've looked all around and cant seem to find whats it for, when I click it a blue line comes on below it... anyone know what this does.. Thanks

I think I posted this in the wrong place please move if so thanks


----------



## siphyn (Jun 26, 2011)

It's auto rotation, if you disable it then it disables the accelerometer in your phone. So when you turn the phone sideways in say your web browser the screen doesn't rotate.


----------



## mdcowby (Sep 11, 2011)

siphyn said:


> It's auto rotation, if you disable it then it disables the accelerometer in your phone. So when you turn the phone sideways in say your web browser the screen doesn't rotate.


Cool thanks, I see that now as I tested it, Thanks I think I would replaced that with settings just my opinion.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general. theme section is for releases only.


----------

